# warning for Maadi residents



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SECURITY NEWS

-----------------------

Maadi Police Station

Thieves operating in Maadi

The following is an advisory issued by the Maadi Police Station on 30/5/12:

A group of 3 to 4 individuals are visiting homes claiming that they are from the water corporation, and need permission to enter homes in order to install shower caps, which will save water.

They may also claim that they are from the electricity supply authority and need access to change light bulbs for free.

Residents are advised not to let any such people into their houses, as they may well be thieves who are then robbing people at gun-point.

Several cases from the Maadi area were reported to Maadi Police Station recently and other reports from expats have also indicated similar stories of men claiming to be air-conditioner maintenance men – So please be careful who you open your door to.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

That's why i don't live in Ma'adi


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> That's why i don't live in Ma'adi




No its not I remember you telling me why you were living in Rehab


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> No its not I remember you telling me why you were living in Rehab


you do:clap2:

remind me what I said:confused2:

we will see it still holds true


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Fresh air. No traffic. More for you money


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

add boring, too far from anything worthwhile, to few other expatriates


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Fresh air. No traffic. More for you money


add clean streets, closer to my work and close to kids school. No daily Ring Road for me or kids :clap2::clap2:
Costa is the best as well:tea:

A weekend trip to Maadi, city stars or downtown is no big deal,


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree that is why we love sherouk, we can either go to maadi or ras sudr no problem...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

charleen said:


> I agree that is why we love sherouk, we can either go to maadi or ras sudr no problem...


not sherouk is as clean, safe and nice as Rehab :eyebrows: its about 15-20 minutes further out than rehab

but air quality is good:clap2:


----------



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

Yikes, I'm moving to Maadi in September, you guys are scaring me!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Lanason said:


> not sherouk is as clean, safe and nice as Rehab :eyebrows: its about 15-20 minutes further out than rehab
> 
> but air quality is good:clap2:


I beg to differ. It may not be as populated and a lot of buildig is happening, but it is clean here. We have a lot of desert and this means foxes and hawks all over. I could even handle if a lot of the house next to me left and there was more desert. We have silence and the majority of the garbage is dealt with personally by people who live here so it is put where it should go. We take our garbage to the dumpsters and someone takes it away. It is not strewn all over.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

charleen said:


> We have silence and the majority of the garbage is dealt with personally by people who live here so it is put where it should go. We take our garbage to the dumpsters and someone takes it away. It is not strewn all over.


Cosmopolitan Alexandria takes a different approach to trash collection and removal. 
Under the banner of "one man's junk is another man's treasure," trash is sorted through and anything of value is removed, recycled, and redistributed, which moves money through the economy. Then the guy with the uniform and broom comes along and tries to catch all of the little plastic bags except those that have been stomped into the dirt - because there's eek! dirt involved.


----------

